# The Deck



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Sat the 28th a buddy is coming into town. Who's hungry? Kick-off is 5pm

Rob :w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> Sat the 28th a buddy is coming into town. Who's hungry? Kick-off is 5pm
> 
> Rob :w


Sounds like a good time. Don't know if I can make it.

Will the Padres be on?


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Should be able to make it.

Looking forward to this Saturday!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll check with Mr. Philly and see if we can make it. I don't think we have anything major planned.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

filly said:


> I'll check with Mr. Philly and see if we can make it. I don't think we have anything major planned.


Just go ahead and send him to the driving range while y'all herf


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

croatan said:


> Just go ahead and send him to the driving range while y'all herf


:r:ss


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

_In Like Flynn_


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Depends on what you're serving...


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Sounds like a good time. Don't know if I can make it.
> 
> Will the Padres be on?


Not in a 100 years!!!:tg



cigarflip said:


> Depends on what you're serving...


hush Puppies:bx for you and Jose only:tg


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Darn Rob- have other plans Saturday. Hopefully next time.


----------

